# Hey everyone.



## Syn (Jul 27, 2006)

Found this place through google. Anyways I'm 15 and am currently taking Hung Gar from Sifu Ng. I've been taking for 3 years or so and am right now leanring the Mokey King staff form. Umm I've played drums for 5 years now, and I also enjoy parkour/tricking, though I don't let it get to my head.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 28, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## green meanie (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome! Have fun.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome. 
Enjoy your stay and enjoy posting. There are a lot of wise MA-ist here. They'll offer good advice from a lot of years (added up collectively) of experience.


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome aboard


----------



## MJS (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!!!

JeffJ


----------



## Gemini (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Syn!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 28, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Drac (Jul 28, 2006)

Greetings Syn and welcome to MT.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome Syn! :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:  Happy posting!!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Erik H (Jul 28, 2006)

welcome aboard.....a newbie here also....I think you'll like it here.

Erik H


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## matt.m (Jul 31, 2006)

hello and welcome.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, Syn.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 31, 2006)

Syn said:
			
		

> Found this place through google. Anyways I'm 15 and am currently taking Hung Gar from Sifu Ng. I've been taking for 3 years or so and am right now leanring the Mokey King staff form. Umm I've played drums for 5 years now, and I also enjoy parkour/tricking, though I don't let it get to my head.


 
Welcome, enjoy your stay


----------

